# API XP-M Question



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I just upgraded to an API Filstar XP-M and am noticing that I have debris collecting at the bottom of the canister, is this normal?

Thank in advance!


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

The water flow is from the bottom of the canister to the top. So large debris should hit the coarse sponge at the bottom first. If it is too large to get stuck in the sponge than it will stay at the bottom.

So, yes, normal.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks again dalto!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Absolutely normal, I have 1 xp2(M) & 2 XP3s(L), there is always lots of stuff in the bottom.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

I appreciate it..,did the XP2 cloud your water when you first installed it?


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CichlidGuy85 said:


> I appreciate it..,did the XP2 cloud your water when you first installed it?


Clouded just a touch. I think it is that chem media that they supply with the filter. You really have to rinse and keep on rinsing.
I have just the coarse and medium foam on the bottom then Seachem Matrix for bio and 2 micro pads on top. Works great this way. I only add chemical media if I need it.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Did it go away with time? I was dumb enough to listen to the package that it came with that said "does not need to run clear".


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, It will clear. Might take a few hours or a day or two. GL


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Have you noticed that your XP has air bubbles trapped in it at the top? I have primed mine a couple of times and waites for a few minutes like it says, and I still have air bubbles trapped in it.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CichlidGuy85 said:


> Have you noticed that your XP has air bubbles trapped in it at the top? I have primed mine a couple of times and waites for a few minutes like it says, and I still have air bubbles trapped in it.


 I have found that this will happen from time to time. Make sure you give it several minutes to fill after priming. It seems to me that bubbles are trapped in the coarse pads and you might have to gently rock the canister to dislodge them. The first time I started mine it took several hours to clear the bubbles. Now that the pads are "seasoned" I don't really have this problem any more.
Also make sure you don't have a bubbler too close to the intake as it will suck in air that way.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Good to go


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I also use XP3s and XP4 and noticed that it does not fill up with water all the way to the top. I've rocked it back and forth but the problem is still there.The only way to get rid of the air gap is to open the 2 handles opposite each other and let some water drip out,then close the handles down and it should be fine.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

johnnyblade said:


> I also use XP3s and XP4 and noticed that it does not fill up with water all the way to the top. I've rocked it back and forth but the problem is still there.The only way to get rid of the air gap is to open the 2 handles opposite each other and let some water drip out,then close the handles down and it should be fine.


Yep, if you open it up a little it will fill up. If you do it just right you can catch it without any dripping out.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you! I will try that tonight


----------

